# Best place to go for IVF over 50



## Althea1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello 
does anyone have positive experiences of getting IVF when they were over 50 , any where in the world . I am happy to travel , I understand that Cuba maybe helpful. 

All info gratefully received .


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I can't help much with personal experiences, but you might check out international threads on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0, complete an online questionnaire on egg donationfriends and get the list of clinics that suit your needs, check out whereivf com or/and fertilityclinicsabroad com Hope it helps. x

/links


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Althea - a lot of ladies in their 50s go to clinics in northern cyprus - here's the link for those threads:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=373.0

The international thread is here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

There is also an over 50s thread, with a lot of very supportive knowledgeable ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326711.0


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Hi Althea1, 

I posted this is in a similar thread recently -- 
My understanding is that the country legal age limits are as follows:
Czech Republic - up to the 50th birthday
Spain - up to age 50.5 (6 months after 50th birthday)
Greece - up to the 51st birthday 
(South - Greek-speaking) Cyprus - up to 51st birthday
Turkish Republic of North Cyprus - no age limit currently (but note that there is talk of reunification with south Cyprus)

I got mixed messages from different clinics in Poland; one said 50th birthday is the limit, the other said the can treat over 50s if there are certain medical checks (which they would need to perform on 2 visits before the visit for the transfer). I'm not sure about the Ukraine and Russia or smaller Balkan countries. Some in the US treat over 50s, but it is very pricey. I think there might be a few clinics in the UK that treat beyond 51st birthday, but the donors are not anonymous and they tend to be older. I have no clue about Cuba.

One thing to think about is that you may need several attempts and it would be beneficial not to have your frozen embryos trapped in a country where you have exceeded the age limit. So, if you are already 50 years old, you may be better off starting with a clinic in a country where the maximum age is above 51. Also, I wanted to point out that pretty much no one over 50 uses their own eggs - its all donor egg cycles. The donors in Southern and Eastern Europe tend to be in their 20s and are often students at universities. 

I am cycling at Dogus in North Cyprus; Team Miracle and Bahceci are other North Cyprus clinics that are very popular among FF members. 

Good luck!


----------



## Althea1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello ladies 
Thank you very much for your time to reply . Trying to get the courage to go ahead , it is so stressful . I will look at Cyprus for sure .
Thank you again truly grateful


----------

